# RFID on firearms.



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

The article demonstrates that an FCC approved antenna can find a firearm with RFID AR about 75 yards. The military is going to stop placing tags on weapons because it helps the enemy find/locate the weapon.

My thought is that the gun control people will soon require RFID on firearms. Whatcha think? 

Here's the article ...

RFID on weapons


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They do everything in baby steps, so yes, it's likely this becomes a push eventually.

Not that it isn't incredibly easy to block the RFID signal...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> They do everything in baby steps, so yes, it's likely this becomes a push eventually.
> 
> Not that it isn't incredibly easy to block the RFID signal...


Agreed. In most cases, (as in my former employment), RFID was also easy to remove or render useles with a pocket knife.


----------

